# Trouble with References



## trchambe0082 (Feb 15, 2010)

I am considering searching for a new job. This is the only job I've held after school... the only professional references I could put on a resume would be of those who I currently work with. I want to ask them if I may use their names, and if they're okay with being called by a prospective employer. However, I don't want it known that I am searching for a job, out of fear of offending someone (it is a small company... &lt;20 employees). It's not that I'm afraid of hurting someone's feelings... I just don't want any ill thoughts or akward meetings if I end up staying longer than I plan. Does anybody have any suggestions on how to proceed? Or, does anyone know if employers ever call references?

Another idea I had was to use classmates as references. However, I've never worked with any of them outside a school laboratory. Would they be considered of any value? Any help would be appreciated. Thankss


----------



## trchambe0082 (Feb 15, 2010)

I should add... those school references all currently hold jobs in engineering, and many work in my field. I've just never worked with them in a professional setting. I don't know if that helps anyones advice or not.


----------



## udpolo15 (Feb 15, 2010)

How many years of experience do you have. Could you use an old professor?

Also - you don't need to put references on your resume. If they ask, you can tell them due to the sensitive nature of your job search and your desire to keep it confidential, you would prefer not to provide references until the further along in the process (i.e., down to you and someone else). Most employers would understand this request. At some point you still will need to take the risk and alerter folks at your company to your job search, but hopefully by the time you do that, the reference check is just a formality


----------



## Supe (Feb 16, 2010)

You could also tell your coworkers that you update your resume and list of references annually, at which point it won't really raise suspicion.


----------



## picusld (Feb 16, 2010)

Supe said:


> You could also tell your coworkers that you update your resume and list of references annually, at which point it won't really raise suspicion.


Agreed, I am constantly updating my resume for proposals that I submit and for attendance at public meetings.

Although this may not apply to you.


----------

